# Zaszyfrowanie częściowo zapełnionego dysku

## dr_Fell

Witam, czy jest możliwe zaszyfrowanie dysku, kiedy jest on już częściowo pełny, bez usuwania z niego danych ?

----------

## Jacekalex

Do zaszyfrowanej partycji, na wypadek wypadku z szyfrowaniem (wystarczy uszkodzenie tego kawałka szyfrowanej partycji, gdzie są dane na temat kluczas szyfrującego - diabelnie mało prawdopodobne, ale możliwe) warto mieć backup.

Dlatego radzę dysk zewnętrzny, na niego backup, a potem jedziesz z szyfrowaną partycją.

Tu jest stary, ale sensowny art:

http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2007/04/03/szyfrowane-systemy-plikow/

Poza tym, o ile się nie mylę, Encfs nie szyfruje calego dysku, partycji, tylko poszczególne pliki.

To też może być jakieś wyjście, jednak nie używam EncFS, dlatego szczegółami nie dysponuję.

To by bylo na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *dr_Fell wrote:*   

> Witam, czy jest możliwe zaszyfrowanie dysku, kiedy jest on już częściowo pełny, bez usuwania z niego danych ?

 

Wszystko jest możliwe. Możesz zmniejszyć obecną partycję, utworzyć nową — szyfrowaną, przenieść na nią dane, usunąć nieszyfrowaną partycję i maksymalnie powiększyć szyfrowaną… Jeżeli lubisz adrenalinę, to jest to bardzo dobry sposób na wpompowanie jej do krwi. (;

Lepiej (imho) jednak zadbać o kopię zapasową (oczywiście także szyfrowaną) i zrobić to bez takich zabaw.

----------

